# Paging Vizcaino & Last Biker



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

It's a little bit quiet on the bike porn front around here.

Vizcaino - what's the situation with the Intense and the Flux?

Last Biker - did you go to Sea Otter? Do you have a new ride?

Dish the dirt gentlemen (I promise not to delete your posts)!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> It's a little bit quiet on the bike porn front around here.
> Last Biker - did you go to Sea Otter? Do you have a new ride?


Check this out.... http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=186271

It seems he got a new ride... guess what brand??


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

*Update...*

Tiger,

The spider has been built up. The maiden ride took place last weekend. I promise to post some pictures this weekend. The specifications are:

Frame: 06 Intense Spider (black bronze).
Fork: Fox FX80 (Terralogic).
Wheelset: Mavic Crossmax SL.
Crankset: FSA K-Force MegaExo.
Seatpost: FSA K-Force Lite.
Saddle: WTB Rocket V Stealth (Ti rails).
Headset: Chris King No Threadset (pewter).
Stem: Easton EA70.
Handlebar: Easton Monkeylite SL (riser).
Shifters: SRAM X-0 trigger.
Brakes: Magura Marta SL.
Rear Derrailleur: SRAM X-0.
Front Derrailleur: Shimano XTR.
Cassette: SRAM PG-990.
Chain: SRAM PC99 (with powerlink).

The flux will is not ready yet. It will be built up soon. I will let you know when it is ready. J have already got some items for the Flux:

Fork: Fox F-100 RLT.
Crankset: Shimano XTR.
Headset: Chris King No Threadset (pewter).
Brakes: Magura Marta SL.
Cassette: Shimano XT.
Chain: SRAM PC99 (with powerlink).
Shifters: SRAM X-9.
Rear Derrailleur: SRAM X-0.

Cheers,

Fidel.



tigerdog said:


> It's a little bit quiet on the bike porn front around here.
> 
> Vizcaino - what's the situation with the Intense and the Flux?
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

vizcaino said:


> Tiger,
> 
> The spider has been built up. The maiden ride took place last weekend. I promise to post some pictures this weekend. The specifications are:
> 
> ...


Congratulations Fidel!!

Did you ever get my email?

How the Intense feels compared to the Yeti? Much difference??

Come on, man! Tell us ... !!!!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Last Biker - did you go to Sea Otter? Do you have a new ride?

Hi everybody:
This was a very fast and short trip , the main reason was to buy a new frame and look around the new components ,a lot of rain and mud there.

Really I'm just went to buy one frame , to get my Turner Flux HL small frame (I don't talk about which is better HL or tnt ) I know what I like me , other idea that I had in my mind was to get a Specialized carbon frame Stumpjumper , and watch, touch and feel a Titus exogrid frame racer or motolite , but I was with the firm idea to buy JUST ONE FRAME , NO MORE , from many many years ago I am a xc mountain biker , I know perfectly that I’m just need one full suspension bike , no more .

Inside of my very very hard brain , I remember , I recall the words , ” buy just one frame , no more “. This was my battle , fight against the compulsive mountain biking buyer inside me………., I lost the battle , (sorry for the next word ) chingao…I am a loser again , I was return to Mexico lindo y querido with :
3 new frames, 3 new forks , four complete wheelsets and two boxes of small parts and the shame for my fail trip. The Sea Otter tianguis is very dangerous for the health ,wallet ,credit card and cash, believe me.

So , now is very hard to get a HL Turner frame , but I get one , this is my happiness. 

The last biker.


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

Luis,

Which frames have you bought ?. Please, tell us the whole tale.

Cheers,

Fidel.



the last biker said:


> Last Biker - did you go to Sea Otter? Do you have a new ride?
> 
> Hi everybody:
> This was a very fast and short trip , the main reason was to buy a new frame and look around the new components ,a lot of rain and mud there.
> ...


----------



## vizcaino (May 14, 2004)

René,

Yes, I have got your e-mail, thanks you very much. 
It is really difficult to compare to very good bikes (AS-R SL and Spider). They are just different. I need to put an appropriate fork (100 mm) on the yeti in order to make a fair comparison. Right now, i can say that the Yeti has amazing acceleration, faster steerer (maybe too fast for my taste) is faster and is lighter. The spider has good acceleration, is more stable and controllable at speed, inspires more confidence. Both are great bikes. Their geometries are almost the same. The seat tube is the same lenght and the top tube is 0.5 in shorter on the spider. Both climb and descend very good, however the Spider requires a bit more effort to maintain speed on the flats and uphill, however, when climbing the yeti is more nervous while the spider stays more on the ground. Both are amazing !!!!. I cannot say which one is better, it depends mainly on the terrain and the rider´s skills. The Yeti is more race oriented. I would choose the yeti over the spider when the terrain is easier (with less rocks and roots). For more technical terrains, the spider exhibits better stability and controllability. It is amazing how the spider maintains stability over rough terrain !!!.

Cheers,

Fidel.



Warp2003 said:


> Congratulations Fidel!!
> 
> Did you ever get my email?
> 
> ...


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;., I lost the battle , (sorry for the next word ) chingao&#8230;I am a loser again , I was return to Mexico lindo y querido with :
> *3 new frames, 3 new forks , four complete wheelsets and two boxes of small parts and the shame for my fail trip.* The Sea Otter tianguis is very dangerous for the health ,wallet ,credit card and cash, believe me.


  I bet it is dangerous.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

vizcaino said:


> Tiger,
> 
> The spider has been built up. The maiden ride took place last weekend. I promise to post some pictures this weekend. The specifications are:
> 
> ...


                          

Jesus Christ dude.. huh :aureola:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> I am a loser again , I was return to Mexico lindo y querido with :
> 3 new frames, 3 new forks , four complete wheelsets and two boxes of small parts and the shame for my fail trip. The Sea Otter tianguis is very dangerous for the health ,wallet ,credit card and cash, believe me.
> 
> So , now is very hard to get a HL Turner frame , but I get one , this is my happiness.
> ...


OH MIGHTY GOD, and I thought vizcaino was sick :cryin: damn I have no words for this

sick 

*SICK*


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

the last biker said:


> 3 new frames, 3 new forks , four complete wheelsets and two boxes of small parts


Hmm, Flux, Motolite? What else?


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow. It really would be hard to improve on those builds. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

the last biker said:


> Inside of my very very hard brain , I remember , I recall the words , " buy just one frame , no more ". This was my battle , fight against the compulsive mountain biking buyer inside me&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;., I lost the battle , (sorry for the next word ) chingao&#8230;I am a loser again , I was return to Mexico lindo y querido with :
> 3 new frames, 3 new forks , four complete wheelsets and two boxes of small parts and the shame for my fail trip. The Sea Otter tianguis is very dangerous for the health ,wallet ,credit card and cash, believe me.


Hey the last biker....can I marry you??


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey the last biker....can I marry you??


Dude, you should have started asking for adoption!!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tigerdog said:


> Hmm, Flux, Motolite? What else?


My bet is that it's an Intense!
(He surely couldn't say "no" to his friend Jeff... )


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

the last biker said:


> I was return to Mexico lindo y querido with :
> 3 new frames, 3 new forks , four complete wheelsets and two boxes of small parts and the shame for my fail trip. The Sea Otter tianguis is very dangerous for the health ,wallet ,credit card and cash, believe me.


Wey: Please tell me you are single and your last name is Slim, otherwise I will be very, very, very depressed!!!!! :mad2:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

the last biker said:


> I was return to Mexico lindo y querido with :
> 3 new frames, 3 new forks , four complete wheelsets and two boxes of small parts and the shame for my fail trip. The Sea Otter tianguis is very dangerous for the health ,wallet ,credit card and cash, believe me.


I nominate this one for the "bike smuggling of the year" award!!  

Edit.....

Man, these two (last biker and vizcaino) are true and tested blingotraficantes!!! Wow... 
Any of you both are planning on getting rid of a disc wheelset? And I mean "getting rid" as in throwing them to the trash can...

Last Biker's "shopping rage" is plain bumming for us mere mortals. Vizcaino's stable is also worth of drooling about... not to mention how blingy!

And I thought my Blade was "cool" 
Bum, bum, bummer....


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

Warp2003 said:


> I nominate this one for the "bike smuggling of the year" award!!


Only if it involved monkeys riding across the border on unicycles.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I think this needs to be said...


THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS!!!    

damn... this guys make my flux feel modest.


----------



## tigerdog (Mar 16, 2004)

triphop said:


> I think this needs to be said...
> 
> THIS THREAD IS WORTHLESS WITHOUT PICS!!!
> 
> damn... this guys make my flux feel modest.


I concur. We demand pictures!!

(and for the record I'm diggin' those Hope hubs on yours!)

Now, we need to have a serious Mexico Homer Gathering. I count 5 riders and 6 Turners. Any more?

Let's make sure we've got the biggest posse at the El Chico ride!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

And I thought the GT was "cool"...



Tigerdog said:


> Let's make sure we've got the biggest posse at the El Chico ride!!


Then I'll stay home 

lol


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp2003 said:


> Dude, you should have started asking for adoption!!


Nooo, that way I can divorce him and keep 1/2 his bikes :idea: :aureola: :thumbsup: :cryin: :mad2: :blush2: (yay new smilies!)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Nooo, that way I can divorce him and keep 1/2 his bikes :idea: :aureola: :thumbsup: :cryin: :mad2: :blush2: (yay new smilies!)


Oh, my young one... you say that because you don't know what a wife does...

The marital obligations should be no problem. Turnerdog says that if you keep your eyes closed it's the same eek... but man, washing clothes, cooking, ironing, cleaning, attend the kids and washing dishes can be a MAJOR PAIN.

It gets old rather soon... I have four days on myself while the wife is away.. and man, housekeeping sucks!


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Answers....*



tigerdog said:


> Hmm, Flux, Motolite? What else?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
tigerdog Hmm, Flux, Motolite? What else?

A.- Turner Flux ,Titus Motolite & Intense Spider

Warp2003 .- My bet is that it's an Intense!

A.- Yes Warp , it's a Intense

545cu4ch .- Hey the last biker....can I marry you??

A.- Sorry, I am married ja ja ja

Warp2003.- Dude, you should have started asking for adoption!!

A.- Good idea , some rider should be ride my bike , when I 'll be rip

elmadaleno.- Please tell me you are single and your last name is Slim

A.-No, I have family , my last name is biker , and I work every day, very hard like all of you .

Warp2003.- I nominate this one for the "bike smuggling of the year" award!!

A.- Thanks a lot for the nomination , but this award is not for me ,I know that I am not a saint of the import bikes, but in this case , all the frames and parts are here by a very legal way , I pay the import taxes , duties, shipping & handling , all the invoices and receipts are originals with the right amount , I don't want to put in risk my frames, you know , and I can`t take a plane with 8 large cardboxes and say "is my luggage and personal things " and after that , in the airport in Mexico ,in case of red light , in the face to face talking with the aduanero ,I say ;" oye manito , es mi artìculo deportivo que tengo derecho " and show to him a patito invoice for a Titus frame brand new for $175.00 dlls. , and repeat the same 8 times

tigerdog.- I concur. We demand pictures!!

A.- In the weekend , when I have some time , sure.

Regards.

the last biker.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> A.- Good idea , some rider should be ride my bike , when I 'll be rip


Pido primis


----------

